# FYI - blue tiger shrimps aka caridina types.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

JFYI. Tiger shrimps will* always *show tiger stripes, if it is a true tiger shrimp as in Caridina species. Many shrimps now being sold in LFS as blue tiger shrimps are in fact NOT tiger shrimp at all, but another type of blue shrimp.

I picked up several of these today when I was downtown....they are NOT blue tigers...they are *neo-caridina *species.

Sometimes suppliers ( Indonesian, not LFS) will sell them as blue shrimps but they are in fact dyed to look that way. They are often mislabeled too.

There are several types of blue shrimps, blue pearls, indian blue, babaulti blue sp, blue bee, orange eyed blue tigers, and several species of Sulawesi that are blue. Many of these will not reproduce the blue coloration...as in babaulti for one, you will get a range of colors from blue to orange, reddish brown, blackish and green.

Blue pearls will range in color from very pale ice blue to a more sky blue like this  it all depends on the genetics....darker shrimps will tend to throw more darker colors when bred together, same as the yellows, painted fire/sakura/taiwan red....the color intensifies when the best are picked out for breeding on.

This post is not intended to put *anyone off *of purchasing these blue shrimps, but to let you know what you are getting and what to expect when you try to breed them (if you do) These are very pretty blue colored shrimps, but they will not show any tiger stripes in future generations because they are not the same species.

Tigers come in several colors. Red, Black, Orange eyed blue and blonde, and Wild and Super tigers.

Wild tigers are smaller than Super tigers, and some will show a blueish tinge, again these will not always reproduce the blue color, you are more likely to get just the regular blonde tiger.

I liked the shrimps I purchased today, and will breed them, and I DO encourage anyone who likes blue shrimps to go grab some up while they last, but keep in mind although it says blue tiger shrimps....they are not tigers!


----------

